# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  New map of Southwest Asian admixture (Dodecad K12b)

## Maciamo

I have made a new map of the Southwest Asian admixture from Dodecad K12b. 




I had made the same map based on the K12 calculator many years ago, but the some people tend to confuse the two as they have the same name. Both are similar in the Middle East and North Africa, but vary quite a lot in Europe. In K12b, the SW Asian component is absent from Scandinavia, NW Germany, Frisia, Britain, Ireland and among the French Basque. In K12, it is the Balts, Belarussians, Poles, Czechs and Slovaks that lack it, as well as all NE Spain.

----------


## Boreas

Which population has much of it?

----------


## Rico33

Does this imply that people's physical appearance is influenced by south west Asian phenotypes?

----------


## Maciamo

> Does this imply that people's physical appearance is influenced by south west Asian phenotypes?


I suppose that you meant admixture instead of phenotype? Physical appearance is basically the same as phenotype.

If you meant admixture, then not necessarily. It depends what genes were inherited along with the Southwest Asian admixture. Most genes have little visible effect on physical appearance. That includes genes for how organs work, enzymatic activity, cellular activity, immune system, etc.

It would be interesting to analyse the percentage of admixture inherited by chromosomal segments and genes. In the case of the Southwest Asian admixture in Europe, it could be that some useful genes were positively selected and spread due to the advantage they confer. Considering that European Neolithic farmers had between 5% and 15% of Southwest Asian admixture, but that it mostly disappeared from some populations with high Neolithic ancestry like the Basques, or even the British and Irish, it could also be that in this 5-15% were genes that were not advantageous to the environment and climate in western Europe (cold and humid, the exact opposite of Southwest Asia). One example is skin pigmentation, which has been proven to become adjusted over time by natural selection based on the amount of UV exposure in a region. But that is also the cases for the immune system like HLA genes, and probably many other things.

----------

